# Cured and smoked deer backstrap



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Got a recipe to cure and smoke deer backstrap from Daddio a few years back and seemed to have misplaced it. Does anybody have a recipe they use. 
Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is mine:

For every 1 gallon of water, add:

1/2 Cup Kosher salt 
1 Cup granulated sugar 
1 Cup brown sugar 
1 Tablespoon cure # 1 pink salt

Stir thoroughly until clear amber color, pour over meat. Weight down with a partially filled 1 qt or 1 gal. ziploc bag or bags to keep meat immersed . Curing times vary with meat, but generally for a backstrap. I do 7 days.

After 7 days, rinse the meat off & then put it in a new zip-lock bag or a large pot filled with fresh water for about 8 hrs in the refrigerator (this will alleviate the salty taste).

After that, pat the meat dry, roll it in cracked pepper & put it on a rack (uncovered) in the refrigerator for 24 hrs to allow the meat to dry some. You are then ready to smoke.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

How long and what temp?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

On my pit, I do 145 degrees for 3 hours & then finish at 175 for the last hour.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Slice the backstrap first or cure whole then slice?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Leave it whole for both the cure period & the smoking. It is sliced only when it is served.


----------



## Big cat killer (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you gonna give it a try on my next days off


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> For every 1 gallon of water, add:
> 
> ...


I really like the "roll in cracked black pepper" idea.

I'll definitely be trying that!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Will be getting a pork or beef loin today and trying it out. I've been wanting to try something different,so this was a welcome post.Thanks for the recipe Dick and Rose.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

Do you refrigerate while you cure? Sorry if that's a dumb question, I've never done it before.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, it is done in the refrigerator.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I did a couple backstraps and hind quarters off of an 80# sow and it turned out great. The backstraps are like Canadian bacon.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks good
I have half of blackstrap, will that work?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

looks good, Ranch... but we never get passed flouring and frying in hog lard....well, mostly we use peanut oil....
I never forget the time my brother had a chunk of elk backstrap and Daddy said" let's fry some up"....
asked him if he had some Crisco, he said "hell no! get that package of lard from the freezer and we'll use that! your Mother aint here!"
now for venison hindquarters, we'd muscle them out, roll in Morton's sugar cure, put them in a small crock for a few days to pull off the moisture rince, blanch, smoke and hang them.... 
we call it chunk meat...
dark red color and done right, still moist, sliced thin and not too salty...


----------



## Outwest (Aug 16, 2007)

What internal temp. do you stop at?


----------

